# Happy !!



## dawny1958 (Jun 26, 2017)

4 weeks in and 8 pound down, very pleased !  Have decided LCHF is the way to go !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> 4 weeks in and 8 pound down, very pleased !  Have decided LCHF is the way to go !


Well done Dawny !


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 7, 2017)

Well done on your losses.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2017)

Great achivement Dawny well done you


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2017)

Well done Dawny! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dawny1958 (Jul 17, 2017)

now 12.5 lbs down !, so steady steady  !!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> now 12.5 lbs down !, so steady steady  !!!!


Great news Dawny!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2017)

Dawny great loss well done


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 17, 2017)

You have a right to be chuffed


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 18, 2017)

Congrats on your weight loss dawny - you're obviously doing something right so stick with it x


----------



## Ditto (Jul 18, 2017)

Kudos!


----------

